# Anyone ever tru-hiked the Appalachian Trail?



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm really thinking about doing this and wondering if anyone here has done it or knows anything about it.

I got out of the Marines (0311) earlier this year and school isn't really cutting it for me. Always been a goal to thru hike the AT. The only thing holding me back is the fact that I've never done long distance hiking of this nature, the AT is almost 2200 miles and takes roughly 5-6 months to complete.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 7, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> I'm really thinking about doing this and wondering if anyone here has done it or knows anything about it.
> 
> I got out of the Marines (0311) earlier this year and school isn't really cutting it for me. Always been a goal to thru hike the AT. The only thing holding me back is the fact that I've never done long distance hiking of this nature, the AT is almost 2200 miles and takes roughly 5-6 months to complete.



I did about 2 weeks on the AT when I was 12...  you have a couple of areas where it's best to be armed while passing through, but you have to go through NY and NJ...


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 7, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I did about 2 weeks on the AT when I was 12...  you have a couple of areas where it's best to be armed while passing through, but you have to go through NY and NJ...



What parts? I'm guessing the south. Don't think I'd carry a handgun but defiantly a knife


----------



## x SF med (Nov 8, 2014)

there are HUGE bears from Maine to NC ...  and NY/NJ is in that area...

Feel free to take on a 300lb Brown bear with your knife....


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 8, 2014)

One of my buddies did the exact same thing, grunt531. He was an 0311, tried school for a while after he got out and then he thru hiked the AT. If you get yourself verified, I'll see if I can put you in touch with him. He's also thru hiked the CDT last year.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> there are HUGE bears from Maine to NC ...  and NY/NJ is in that area...
> 
> Feel free to take on a 300lb Brown bear with your knife....



I was born and raised in Maine and never saw a bear up there, but I know they're around. I've read you won't see many bears around the AT trail because it's so populated, bears will just stay away.

And a handgun wouldn't do much against a bear either. 



SOTGWarrior said:


> One of my buddies did the exact same thing, grunt531. He was an 0311, tried school for a while after he got out and then he thru hiked the AT. If you get yourself verified, I'll see if I can put you in touch with him. He's also thru hiked the CDT last year.



How do I get verified?


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 8, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> I was born and raised in Maine and never saw a bear up there, but I know they're around. I've read you won't see many bears around the AT trail because it's so populated, bears will just stay away.
> 
> And a handgun wouldn't do much against a bear either.



I'll take a 454 Casull (or similar) over a sharp stick and a prayer... I don't know the AT specifically, but in the Adirondacks of upstate NY, if you leave any sort of food out, you're inviting a bear, even in high-traffic campsites.



> How do I get verified?



Up top you'll see a tab called "Vetting and Requests" - follow that link to submit a vetting request.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 8, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> And a handgun wouldn't do much against a bear either.



Tell that to the people who every year in Alaska kills bears with pistols in self defense...and they are much larger than 300 pounds (that would be the size of some black bears there).  Personally I prefer my 454 Casull lever action and a shotgun with slug/sabot/hollow points as backup.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 8, 2014)

Totentanz said:


> Up top you'll see a tab called "Vetting and Requests" - follow that link to submit a vetting request.



What kind of document is normally used? All I have is my CAC card.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 8, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> What kind of document is normally used? All I have is my CAC card.



https://shadowspear.com/vb/pages/info/ 

Partway down the screen. 


> The vetting process is straight-forward. You are welcome to contact vetted site members if you have any questions regarding the process. Here are some examples of resources you can use to get vetted:
> 
> DD214/discharge papers (black out your social security number!).
> 
> ...


----------



## policemedic (Nov 8, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> And a handgun wouldn't do much against a bear either.



I see your doubt and raise you the Smith and Wesson 500 Magnum.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 8, 2014)

policemedic said:


> I see your doubt and raise you the Smith and Wesson 500 Magnum.



I have two ARs but no handguns. I was planning on getting a Glock sometime


----------



## Brill (Nov 8, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> I've read you won't see many bears around the AT trail because it's so populated, bears will just stay away.



I section hike and trail run the AT through the Shenandoah and have seen two bears in the last years: both right off the trail but the quickly hightailed it (had to have been my trail shoes).  Hang your food at night and you'll be fine.  The shelters are FULL of mice by the way.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 8, 2014)

lindy said:


> I section hike and trail run the AT through the Shenandoah and have seen two bears in the last years: both right off the trail but the quickly hightailed it (had to have been my trail shoes).  Hang your food at night and you'll be fine.  The shelters are FULL of mice by the way.



Most bears are afraid of people so they usually will just run away. Unless a mother feels her cubs are in danger, then your screwed.

Only stayed in one AT shelter up in the White Mountains a while back and had to mice encounters. I never leave any food out so it won't be a problem


----------



## busdriver (Nov 8, 2014)

Thru hiking the AT has been a life dream for me for a long time, but since I'm still in, it'll have to remain a dream for the time being.  I don't think you'll need anything to protect yourself from the four legged critters, they're all black bears and shouldn't bother you unless you're stupid.  Honestly, plan your hike and take advantage of every bed and breakfast you can along the way.  The cool part of the AT is all the little towns along the way, take your time and have fun this trek isn't an extreme sports challenge it's an exploration of a unique part of our country.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 8, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> Most bears are afraid of people so they usually will just run away. Unless a mother feels her cubs are in danger, then your screwed.
> 
> Only stayed in one AT shelter up in the White Mountains a while back and had to mice encounters. I never leave any food out so it won't be a problem



As to point one.... along the AT, the bears are so innured to people that encounters are not uncommon, they see people as their food bearers. and don't forget the coyotes/wolves/wild dogs along the way too... 

I tend to tent whenever I hike/backpack/camp...   if I'm way out, I hang everything except what I'm using at the moment or in the very near future.


----------



## pardus (Nov 8, 2014)

Carry a sturdy walking stick, you can fend off animals with that, as well as walk with it. Better than a knife, though you should also have two knives with you as well.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 8, 2014)

Heck don't forget something as simple as bear bells.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 8, 2014)

pardus said:


> Carry a sturdy walking stick, you can fend off animals with that, as well as walk with it. Better than a knife, though you should also have two knives with you as well.



Well just spent over half a grand today on gear. Didn't get a knife though. I'll probably carry a gerber on my belt and I'll purchase a cold steal blade later on. Used one in Afghanistan and it was great. Never hiked with a walking stick before.

Right now I'm 70/30 in favor of doing. I see no reason not to, just wish I had more experience.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> Well just spent over half a grand today on gear. Didn't get a knife though. I'll probably carry a gerber on my belt and I'll purchase a cold steal blade later on. Used one in Afghanistan and it was great. Never hiked with a walking stick before.
> 
> Right now I'm 70/30 in favor of doing. I see no reason not to, just wish I had more experience.



I carried a gerber mutiltool in Afghanistan, piece of cheap shit. If i were to do this trip, i'd carry a decent multitool, leatherman/swiss tool, as well as a good multipurpose sheath knife. Walking stick/poles are invaluable, particularly when river crossing/animal encounters etc... 
You can spend a ton of money doing this, but you really dont need too.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 9, 2014)

I would spend the money on a good sheath/survival knife anyway...  and decent sharpening gear.  But, hey, it's just another excuse to buy a knife for me...


----------



## JBS (Nov 9, 2014)

Never done the whole thing (an epic feat for those who can devote that qty of time), but I have done several 50k races on the trail.  You might do a few of those and see if that gets it out of your system.

There are various military and support events  several times per year on the trail and as a Marine, you'd be welcomed to (most of) them.   If, after a 50k, you still can't get enough, then it's time to start the logistical planning for bigger things.   As for me, I got it out of my system.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 9, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> Most bears are afraid of people so they usually will just run away. Unless a mother feels her cubs are in danger, then your screwed.



Erm, the defense of life/property kill I had to do on a bear up in Alaska was a black bear...   Nothing better than something built like "The Swede" from Heartbreak Ridge underneath all that fur, that thinks you're a source of his next protein stack...

ie, bears generally move along because they wanted to, not because you did action X unless it involved pain... and even then it's not a guarantee with pain. I trust bear spray about as far as I can throw it.

Half the time bangers (projectile flashbangs, basically) didn't work and rubber slugs were needed (repeatedly, typically 2-4 rubber slugs at approx 25 yards) to get the black and brown bears I had to deal with to finally fuck off.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 9, 2014)

pardus said:


> I carried a gerber mutiltool in Afghanistan, piece of cheap shit. If i were to do this trip, i'd carry a decent multitool, leatherman/swiss tool, as well as a good multipurpose sheath knife. Walking stick/poles are invaluable, particularly when river crossing/animal encounters etc...
> You can spend a ton of money doing this, but you really dont need too.



I only used my gerber for basic stuff the cleaning weapons or opening packages. Always wanted a leatherman but they're so expensive. I guess it would be worth it for a long trip like this though.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> I only used my gerber for basic stuff the cleaning weapons or opening packages. Always wanted a leatherman but they're so expensive. I guess it would be worth it for a long trip like this though.



A 2 second search on google gave me this... $35 with a 25 year warranty.  
Ive been carrying the same leatherman for about 15 years now, no issues at all. My issued gerber broke when I wasn't using it after about 3 mths. 

https://www.premiumselectsupplies.c...xiAJ0GZwAWki8NWo20XMm2wbkjcXeixy4xoCoo_w_wcB&

I'd want a sheath knife as well, I'll defer to others like @x SF med as to what particular knife would be good for that though.


----------



## busdriver (Nov 9, 2014)

pardus said:


> You can spend a ton of money doing this, but you really dont need too.


This, I also second a good walking stick, not one of those light weight extendable things either, a good strong wood pole acts as a walking stick, a lever, a center pole of a makeshift tent, etc, etc.  Avoid uni-taskers, everything you carry needs to justify it's weight.  The more you carry the more you'll be tired and the more calories you'll burn, which will require more food weight.  Stick to a light weight lifestyle, and use those small towns to re-stock and re-rejuvenate.  That and plan your major stopping points in advance, where you sleep each night might change based on how you're feeling, but the big rest and refuel points should be known, they'll help with having goals.

Sorry if this sounds preachy, I sure as fuck haven't done this and I'm jealous of your opportunity.  Just some of the tid bits I've learned hiking in the region and what I've kept as sound advice for my future attempt at the same.  By the way, have you read "A Walk in the Woods?"

The light weight aluminum walking sticks do seem to work well with kifaru tarps so that part of my advice may be off.....


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 9, 2014)

busdriver said:


> This, I also second a good walking stick, not one of those light weight extendable things either, a good strong wood pole acts as a walking stick, a lever, a center pole of a makeshift tent, etc, etc.  Avoid uni-taskers, everything you carry needs to justify it's weight.  The more you carry the more you'll be tired and the more calories you'll burn, which will require more food weight.  Stick to a light weight lifestyle, and use those small towns to re-stock and re-rejuvenate.  That and plan your major stopping points in advance, where you sleep each night might change based on how you're feeling, but the big rest and refuel points should be known, they'll help with having goals.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds preachy, I sure as fuck haven't done this and I'm jealous of your opportunity.  Just some of the tid bits I've learned hiking in the region and what I've kept as sound advice for my future attempt at the same.  By the way, have you read "A Walk in the Woods?"
> 
> The light weight aluminum walking sticks do seem to work well with kifaru tarps so that part of my advice may be off.....



Thanks for the detailed response. I'm currently making up a gear list for this trip. My biggest worry is food, not only the money to spend on it but the weight as well. I want to keep my pack no more than 40lbs, and that's pushing it in my opinion. Food and water will probably take up most of the weight.

Gear list so far...
- Gregory z65 Pack
- Lamina 0 Sleeping Bag
- Exofficio Men's Give-N-Go boxer brief (x2-3)
- Darn Tough hiking socks (x3)
- Merrell Moab Mid Gore-Tex Hiking Boot
- North Face Gor-tex jacket
- Petzl headlamp
- Beanie/neck gaiter
- Kuhl hiking panks (x2)
- Long and short sleeved shirt (x2-3)
- Multitool
- Cold Steal Recon 1 knife (or maybe a sheath knife everyone has been recommending)
- Sleeping pad
- Dry sacks
- 32oz Nalgene's (x1-2)
- Hygiene gear
- Pelican case (for phone/wallet/camera/etc)
- Poncho liner (optional)
- Tarp (optional)
- 1 man tent (optional) 

That's the main stuff right now. I want to head to a military base and do some shopping at the PXs there. Would like to purchase one of those dry sacks w/ the orange lining on the inside. Can't find any good dry sacks at outdoor stores around here. Would also like a lightweight 1 man tent if I can find one. Feel free to add some input


----------



## Brill (Nov 9, 2014)

Cooking and eating?


----------



## medicchick (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd add something for treating/filtering water to the list and a GPS.  Make sure whenever you do go you leave a detailed plan with someone including route, check-in times.  People get lost/sick on the trail every year and without an idea of where they are some are never found.  This is where a SPOT device or something can be handy, but even having your GPS coordinates can literately be a life saver.   From what I've heard/read there is cell reception for most of the trail to be able to at least get a text out.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd love to get a Grayman.

When my buddy did it, I remember him sending home a bunch of gear as he realized it was unnecessary weight. Looking through his Facebook page yesterday, he went through two packs and lost 65 pounds in 190 days. One thing he also chimed in a lot on was it not being a race.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 9, 2014)

Good luck...less is more and zero days are ok.....


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

> 1- Pelican case (for phone/wallet/camera/etc)
> 2- Poncho liner (optional)
> 3- Tarp (optional)
> 4- 1 man tent (optional)



1- Plastic bag, zip lock/MRE drink bag
2- No need if you have a sleeping bag, and a sleeping bag is far superior.
3- Use a poncho, wear it and sleep under it, two birds with one stone.
4- Again, use a poncho. Also get a gortex bivi bag for your sleeping bag.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 9, 2014)

medicchick said:


> I'd add something for treating/filtering water to the list and a GPS.  Make sure whenever you do go you leave a detailed plan with someone including route, check-in times.  People get lost/sick on the trail every year and without an idea of where they are some are never found.  This is where a SPOT device or something can be handy, but even having your GPS coordinates can literately be a life saver.   From what I've heard/read there is cell reception for most of the trail to be able to at least get a text out.



Yeah I forgot about that. Will have to get some iodine drops. 



SOTGWarrior said:


> I'd love to get a Grayman.
> 
> When my buddy did it, I remember him sending home a bunch of gear as he realized it was unnecessary weight. Looking through his Facebook page yesterday, he went through two packs and lost 65 pounds in 190 days. One thing he also chimed in a lot on was it not being a race.



Damn, that's a lot of weight. I'm 172, the lowest I've ever been is 140ish coming out of the island.



pardus said:


> 1- Plastic bag, zip lock/MRE drink bag
> 2- No need if you have a sleeping bag, and a sleeping bag is far superior.
> 3- Use a poncho, wear it and sleep under it, two birds with one stone.
> 4- Again, use a poncho. Also get a gortex bivi bag for your sleeping bag.



I wouldn't trust a plastic bag with my phone in it, would be too afraid of it cracking the screen. I was just thinking about the poncho liner on the cold days since I'd be starting early on the trail. I used to use the poncho liner while inside the sleeping bag on field ops in the winter, warm as hell. I am looking for a bivy cover though


----------



## Etype (Nov 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I would spend the money on a good sheath/survival knife anyway...  and decent sharpening gear.  But, hey, it's just another excuse to buy a knife for me...


I always take my Yarborough knife with me when I go hiking.  Its big enough to replace a small hatchet, and holds an edge incredibly well.

If I could only bring one thing with me, that would probably be it.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 9, 2014)

Some sort of carefully packed IFAK would be on my list.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> I wouldn't trust a plastic bag with my phone in it, would be too afraid of it cracking the screen. I was just thinking about the poncho liner on the cold days since I'd be starting early on the trail. I used to use the poncho liner while inside the sleeping bag on field ops in the winter, warm as hell. I am looking for a bivy cover though



There are small, waterproof hard cases for phones etc... I had one but don't use it now, it's not a bad idea, I got mine from either REI or EMS  but what are you going to that would really require it? If you pack your gear properly it will be protected.
Poncho liner, well why not just get a decent/warmer sleeping bag? You wont need it once you start walking. Up to you though.
I'd recommend taking a lighter (Bic etc...) water proof matches and something like a firesteel/magnesium block, as well as tinder (clothes dryer lint etc...).
Take a cups canteen/steel cup, that you can cook/heat with.

Remember, when things go bad, you need to get out of the rain/snow, get warm and drink.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 9, 2014)

pardus said:


> There are small, waterproof hard cases for phones etc... I had one but don't use it now, it's not a bad idea, I got mine from either REI or EMS  but what are you going to that would really require it? If you pack your gear properly it will be protected.
> Poncho liner, well why not just get a decent/warmer sleeping bag? You wont need it once you start walking. Up to you though.
> I'd recommend taking a light (Bic etc...) water proof matches and something like a firesteel/magnesium block, as well as tinder (clothes dryer lint etc...).
> Take a cups canteen/steel cup, that you can cook/heat with.
> ...



I just bought a zero degree bag, it should be enough. But I read it gets pretty frigid down south in Feb/Mar time. Just wanted to be sure.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 9, 2014)

get a thermarest lightweight pad .... it will save your life in the cold.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> get a thermarest lightweight pad .... it will save your life in the cold.



Is there a specific one that's best?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> Is there a specific one that's best?



it's up to you, balance weight with insulation with price to get the one that best fits what you want.


----------



## busdriver (Nov 10, 2014)

The z rest is dirt cheap and light weight.  It's not as cushy as one of the inflatable ones, but it won't "pop" either.  The key thing is insulating you from the ground since your weight will crush the sleeping bag insulation under your body.  That said, a thicker self inflating version might be better if you don't sleep well without some padding.  Like x SF med said it's your choice but make sure you have something for insulation.

Also, looking at your list, why bother with boxers?  Long underwear would be more important in my mind.  Also, for your sock plan, my thought would be to reserve the third set as a pure spare and switch between #1&2 day to day, wear for a day then rinse and clip to outside of pack to dry the next day, etc.  As to clothing, I'd rather have a light weight gortex outer layer than a poncho.  It would change your clothing plan a bit, but I'd rather be dry at the end of the day than the mix of condensation dampness that a poncho has always brought me.  

In any event, I'd build your plan then do a couple of long weekend hikes using your exact plan to see how it feels; with a constant eye towards what can I cut out and make this rig lighter?

Have I mentioned that I'm really jealous that you're in a place to actually do this?


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 10, 2014)

busdriver said:


> The z rest is dirt cheap and light weight.  It's not as cushy as one of the inflatable ones, but it won't "pop" either.  The key thing is insulating you from the ground since your weight will crush the sleeping bag insulation under your body.  That said, a thicker self inflating version might be better if you don't sleep well without some padding.  Like x SF med said it's your choice but make sure you have something for insulation.
> 
> Also, looking at your list, why bother with boxers?  Long underwear would be more important in my mind.  Also, for your sock plan, my thought would be to reserve the third set as a pure spare and switch between #1&2 day to day, wear for a day then rinse and clip to outside of pack to dry the next day, etc.  As to clothing, I'd rather have a light weight gortex outer layer than a poncho.  It would change your clothing plan a bit, but I'd rather be dry at the end of the day than the mix of condensation dampness that a poncho has always brought me.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply

I was looking at the z rest at REI the other day. They started issuing it to us before I EAS'd, I heard it was good and it sure beats rolling up a pad. I never cared for a thick sleeping pad, sometimes on field ops I would just sleep on the concrete and be fine. But I guess that's why my back hurts now.

What kind of long underwear are you talking about? I'm not wearing regular loose boxers, they're athletic boxer briefs. I wore them on patrols, gym time and running. So should be fine on hikes. And I had the same plan in place for the socks.

Gonna do a couple hikes early next year so that will serve as a good test run.


----------



## busdriver (Nov 10, 2014)

What I mean wrt to boxers is why bother at all?  You're going to stink, all your clothes are going to stink.  What do boxers add?  It's another layer that your body heat can't dry.  If you get wet, the more layers you're wearing the longer it'll take to dry off.  Simple, right? so if a layer isn't contributing to you being warmer and more comfortable, get rid of it.

If anything, I'd drag along a single pair of shorts for the summer, so if I ran into a lake I could go swimming without drenching my trekking clothes.  I just don't know what you gain by bringing traditional "underwear."


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 10, 2014)

busdriver said:


> What I mean wrt to boxers is why bother at all?  You're going to stink, all your clothes are going to stink.  What do boxers add?  It's another layer that your body heat can't dry.  If you get wet, the more layers you're wearing the longer it'll take to dry off.  Simple, right? so if a layer isn't contributing to you being warmer and more comfortable, get rid of it.
> 
> If anything, I'd drag along a single pair of shorts for the summer, so if I ran into a lake I could go swimming without drenching my trekking clothes.  I just don't know what you gain by bringing traditional "underwear."



So you want me to free ball it? Not sure if I'd be comfortable doing that. The Exofficio briefs I plan of using are fast drying.

May have misinterpreted your post. Watching my Eagles play.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2014)

@grunt531 , go light, but no free-balling it.  Chafing is not your friend, most of these non-Marines don't understand what it means to have something large enough to protect under there!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 10, 2014)

As Pardus has said in the past, We don't let unbased commentary fly on this site as a general rule.

As such, I bring forward 8 character witnesses as to how my junk is larger than yours, as well as how freeballing is superior to wearing any sort of gatherer/covering in a limited hygene scenario.

4 of which are female relations of yours.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 11, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> ...
> What kind of long underwear are you talking about?...



silk is probably the best insulation for weight, and it stays warm when wet/soiled...  expensive but worth it
layer - silk, cotton/wicking, wool/fleece, wind proofing   with the availability of venting at each layer.

Go with a charged cotton for that layer, again expensive, but worth it.


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm at a loss for words...


----------



## 8654Maine (Nov 11, 2014)

Jeezus.

You're a god damn 0311.  INFANTRY.  GRUNT.  You should be a master at rucking.

Use your judgement and experience.  Don't overthink think it.

You've got a whole winter to practice and figure out what YOU want.

Stop acting like a 17 y.o. newbie.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 11, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @grunt531  Chafing is not your friend, ...



thus, this magic powder was created....

Yes, it works, freeballing or not.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 11, 2014)

To the OP: Don't get caught thinking the Marine way is the only way.



policemedic said:


> Some sort of carefully packed IFAK would be on my list.


 
There are some very serious small kits out there.  Not much bigger than a hand, and loaded with much more than just a few band-aids.



pardus said:


> Poncho liner, well why not just get a decent/warmer sleeping bag? You wont need it once you start walking. Up to you though.


 
The only advantages I can see to having a sleeping bag AND a poncho liner is that it 1) allows him to trap air between two layers and 2) it allows him to cover a greater range of temperatures.  He'll need to be prepared for below freezing in Maine and the northern Appalachins and 90s and humid in northern Georgia.



> I'd recommend taking a lighter (Bic etc...) water proof matches and something like a firesteel/magnesium block, as well as tinder (clothes dryer lint etc...).


 
Multiple sources of fire is best.


----------



## Etype (Nov 11, 2014)

These guys didn't have anything fancy- you'll be fine.


----------



## Etype (Nov 11, 2014)

busdriver said:


> The z rest is dirt cheap and light weight.





grunt531 said:


> I was looking at the z rest at REI the other day.


There's no shortage of pine needles or evergreen boughs anywhere on the AT, that's one less thing to carry.



Ranger Psych said:


> ...as well as how freeballing is superior to wearing any sort of gatherer/covering in a limited hygene scenario...


Couldn't agree more.  The only thing I wear underwear with is dress clothes, it's been brought to my attention that it may be "unprofessional" to have my man meat printing on the front of some lightweight slacks- the guy didn't bother to ask any women for their opinion, but I figured-better safe than offend anymore DOS types.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Nov 11, 2014)

8654Maine said:


> Jeezus.
> 
> You're a god damn 0311.  INFANTRY.  GRUNT.  You should be a master at rucking.
> 
> ...



Don't see how I'm acting like a newbie by asking for input from other military members. 2200 miles on the AT is a little different than infantry rucking.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 11, 2014)

grunt531 said:


> Don't see how I'm acting like a newbie by asking for input from other military members. 2200 miles on the AT is a little different than infantry rucking.



Not really...  just a little longer, that's all.   You have to plan resupplies, RONs, off time, actions on contact and distance to Objective....  using terrain association, movement by foot and land navigation by map/compass/GPS....   the big difference is the larger selection of gear and not getting shot at.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 11, 2014)

Not really.

You're carrying everything you need to survive between point A and B, on a relatively clear cut route that you almost don't need a map to even follow since most places have markings in both directions in sight of each other so you know where the "trail" is. Some places are more maintained than others, but you really won't be busting brush. +1 Civ Hike Easier

The AT may be 2200 miles, but you're doing it X miles at a time between "CACHES" aka cities that you resupply either by mailing to local pickup, or just purchasing more stuff on the local market... so you have an ADVANTAGE there rather than busting out another box of MRE's that some helo pilot punted out, hoping they didn't shotgun all over the terrain. +2 Civ Hike Easier

You get to pick your gear, so it'll be lighter and possibly more resilient and comfortable than military issue. +3 Civ Hike Easier

it's walking while carrying a pack for a set distance instead of 3 more clicks  +4 Civ Hike Easier

Necessity of react to contact/squad attack/react to ambush battle drills significantly reduced +5 civ hike easier


For comparison, Shadowspear's done some serious hikes like trying to summit Kilimanjaro or some shit, among other places. 2 guys on here recently hiked/hitchhiked/etc their way across the continental US with just what they could carry and actually made it totally oconus over an ocean if I recall correctly. It's not that there's a lack of knowledge base here within the community, but you might be approaching it wrong with regards to under thinking some parts and over thinking others.


As for snivel, I'd say that a layer 1/2 polartec silk and medium weight top/bottoms would suffice for both wicking and keeping you warm when you need it. Don't forget the usual mantra of "Bit chilly for step-off equals no heat cat on the move". Having a set of camp clothes that are light, yet warm, that you can strip into is a glorious thing. A goretex top/bottom will help for having to move in inclement weather, but at the same time... if it's pissing like a race horse there's no real reason to actually step off anyway as a civilian hiking with no time-frame to get anywhere (+6 Civ hike Easier).  Make sure you actually look where you're setting camp, either at one of the shantyshacks or whatever since they as mentioned, always have rodent problems since so many people stay there and don't keep them clean (plus rodents love shelter, its comfy for us, it's comfy for them)

An acquaintance of mine did a week long jaunt on one part, however he's got physical issues so he was going full lightweight minimalist and fully caching everything and/or staying at churches and the like (Some churches in towns on the AT will let you RON there provided you don't look like, nor start while there, trouble IE doing stuff that goes against church mentality). He was walking with 20-30 lbs of gear, counting water.  I would personally be walking with more, since I prefer to also carry a bit extra of supplies in terms of sustenance/hydration... lets you hit a town when they're closed and be able to camp just outside for the night if they're your cache site or whatnot.

Thinking it through is one thing, over-thinking is another.


----------



## JBS (Nov 11, 2014)

> Necessity of react to contact/squad attack/react to ambush battle drills significantly reduced +5 civ hike easier



And this, my brethren (and sisteren) is just one of the many reasons why I will always be an active member at SS.

Where else can you find a conversation like this?


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Jun 25, 2015)

Just want to let you guys know I finished my thru hike of the AT a week ago. And I did bring a gun.


----------



## pardus (Jun 25, 2015)

grunt531 said:


> Just want to let you guys know I finished my thru hike of the AT a week ago. And I did bring a gun.



Good for you. What did you bring in terms of the gear everyone was talking about in this thread?


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 25, 2015)

That is awesome.

Tell us about your journey and discovery.

Gear and planning ideas will be helpful as well.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 25, 2015)

Congrats...post up some of your experiences.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Jun 25, 2015)

pardus said:


> Good for you. What did you bring in terms of the gear everyone was talking about in this thread?



Here's the list of the top of my head, all big ticket items. I did however start and end with almost an entirely different set of gear. I bought and sent home a lot of stuff along the way.

Osprey Atmos AG 65L pack
Z-Packs 20F sleeping bag
MSR Hubba NX (1 man tent)
Salomon Quest II 4D GTX
Thermarest NeoAir XLite
Jetboil SOL

Nike shorts
MontBell Alpine Light Down Parka
Patagonia Cap 1 long sleeve / Kuhl wool long sleeve
Black Diamond Trail Ergo Cork hiking poles
Exofficio Give-N-Go boxer brief x2
Darn Tough full cushion boot socks x3
Z-Packs cuban fiber stuff sack (for clothes)
Z-Packs bear bag
Arc’teryx rain pants
Marmot PreCip rain jacket
Prana Stretch Zion pants
Beanie
Buff neck gaiter
Icebreaker 200g leggings
Icebreaker 150g T-Shirt x2
Petzl Headlamp
Sawyer Mini water filter
32oz Powerade bottle x2

That's pretty much all the main gear I used. My pack fully loaded was about 45lbs.


----------



## pardus (Jun 25, 2015)

grunt531 said:


> Here's the list of the top of my head, all big ticket items. I did however start and end with almost an entirely different set of gear. I bought and sent home a lot of stuff along the way.
> 
> That's pretty much all the main gear I used. My pack fully loaded was about 45lbs.



What gear were you buying and what gear were you sending home?


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Jun 25, 2015)

I was the 4th thru hiker to finish. Took 129 days which includes 14 zero days. For a while I was on pace for a sub 4 month but shin splints and trench foot slowed me down once I reached PA. Then I got real lazy in New England, took a lot of big nero days. Then of course the White Mountains slowed me down along with southern Maine. 

Currently in a job hunt, that was half the reason for the trip and still havent figured it out.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Jun 25, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> That is awesome.
> 
> Tell us about your journey and discovery.
> 
> Gear and planning ideas will be helpful as well.



Gear list is above. Defiantly dont go cheap on gear. I bought a cheap 230 dollar "zero degree bag" and needless to say that shit was not a real zero degree bag. It was also over 4lbs. It was real cold because I started early Feb. The trail is honestly not as hard as everyone makes it out to be. Anyone here could do it, especially if you were a grunt or SOF. The AT would be a joke.



Red-Dot said:


> Congrats...post up some of your experiences.



Didn't have any crazy experiences. My favorite part was the White Mountains, amazing views. Worst state was Maine, all the bugs, rain, muddy trail, river fordings and steep ups and downs. PA was pretty rocky like everyone says but only the northern half of it. Met a lot of cool people and hiked with a few almost the entire way so I was never really alone. It was defiantly worth it to start early, had most the trail to myself. I think the main crowd of thru hikers are around PA/NY right now. I heard stories about shelters having 30-50 people and lines for the privy. Can't imagine that.



pardus said:


> What gear were you buying and what gear were you sending home?



Started with a Gregory pack but it tore on me so I bought the Osprey in NC. Changed sleeping bags to save weight. Started with iodine pills but switched to the Sawyer filter. I started with one trekking pole but switched to two. Bought new pants because one tore and shrunk out of another (lost over 30lbs). Started with a bivy bag but only did two nights in it before switching to a tent. Bought a down jacket.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 25, 2015)

I've got an Osprey. Great pack and very well thought out design. Saw you used Darn Tough socks. We were issued those and they are the only socks I use now. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Yellow Bastard (Jun 25, 2015)

Red-Dot said:


> I've got an Osprey. Great pack and very well thought out design. Saw you used Darn Tough socks. We were issued those and they are the only socks I use now. Thanks for the comments.



I'm defiantly sticking with Osprey. Just sent the pack in yesterday to get repaired. The pack I used was only 260 bucks which is an absolute steal for how good it is. 

You got issued DT socks? wtf. They are some high quality socks. 90% of the hikers I met had DT socks. I do have one that started to tear on the bottom so I'll defiantly take them up on their lifetime warranty.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jun 25, 2015)

grunt531 said:


> I'm defiantly sticking with Osprey. Just sent the pack in yesterday to get repaired. The pack I used was only 260 bucks which is an absolute steal for how good it is.
> 
> You got issued DT socks? wtf. They are some high quality socks. 90% of the hikers I met had DT socks. I do have one that started to tear on the bottom so I'll defiantly take them up on their lifetime warranty.



Hey the Big Blue treats their dudes right!


----------

